# FROM CANADA TO MEXICO... with love!! :)



## Coral Builder (May 25, 2007)

I'm looking for a surf spot (warm) in Mexico for this time of year?? I know that Baha's cold but I was thinking of hitting Vallarta or something more south to catch some waves, Any suggestions??


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Coral Builder said:


> I'm looking for a surf spot (warm) in Mexico for this time of year?? I know that Baha's cold but I was thinking of hitting Vallarta or something more south to catch some waves, Any suggestions??


Gosh, I know absolutely nothing about surfing, Coral.. sorry! PV is great for scuba diving and snorkling, but I only saw boogy-boarders.. maybe someone else knows! :cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Good pics and interesting photos!

Greetings from Mexico!!!!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Coral Builder said:


> I'm looking for a surf spot (warm) in Mexico for this time of year?? I know that Baha's cold but I was thinking of hitting Vallarta or something more south to catch some waves, Any suggestions??


mmm, if you're into surfing I'd say Mazatlan, though I'm not 100% sure cuz I haven't been to Mazatlan yet (just Cancun and Cabo) but I did my research  and it seems like Mazatlan is a good place for surfers.

Here's the location (green umbrella)









BTW, the state is called Baja California not Baha :nuts:


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

Awesome photos!! I know it's been 2 months since I was in Hawaii but your pics have got me wanting to head down there soon. Looks like a lovely town...most people I know that have been to Mexico have gone there and they all say it's great. Funny seeing Pacifico 'cause that's my favourite Mexican beer as well and in fact that's all I drank when I was in Hawaii. Wow and those sunsets!

If I head down there this year I'll have to ask you some questions on where to go, prices, that sort of thing.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Absolutely, Overland. It is extremely popular for Canadians... I met loads of Vancouverites and Calgarians down there. The charter packages are cheap cheap cheap, but get more $$ 
as you go further into winter. expedia.ca is the best place to get the tickets, I think.


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

awesome pics!! thanks for the tour. really makes me miss my country. thanks again! :cheers: <--- Pacifico


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't blame you, ArchiTennis, Mexico is an amazing country. Mmmmmm I can taste that Pacifico now!! 
We can't even buy it here... only Sol and of course Corona. I find Corona is sometimes not very fresh because of the clear bottle... even in Mexico, so I prefer Pacifico and Dos Equis!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Amazing tour, a little slice of Mexico perfectly presented.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics mate - and what a wonderful looking place!!!

Thanks for sharing - great work!


----------



## G-roy (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice pics man! I'm headin down Feburary 9th for a week, staying up Near Bucerias. This pictures make me look forward to my vacation just that much more.




Coral Builder said:


> I'm looking for a surf spot (warm) in Mexico for this time of year?? I know that Baha's cold but I was thinking of hitting Vallarta or something more south to catch some waves, Any suggestions??


Theres a good surf spot about an hour or so north of Puerto Vallarta called Sayulita, has board rentals, lessons and shops. I'm going to try and head up there next week, if I do I'll let you know how the swells are.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ You lucky beggar.. the weather is so snowy and crap just now that it is PERFECT to jet off to sunny Mexico!! ENJOY!!! 

@ Freki.. glad you liked the pix, Mr D!!!


----------



## G-roy (Jun 4, 2006)

Taller said:


> ^^ You lucky beggar.. the weather is so snowy and crap just now that it is PERFECT to jet off to sunny Mexico!! ENJOY!!!


Tell me about it, its -5 with a few inches of snow, but i figuer by the time I get back the temps are going to be warming up and spring will be right around the corner!

Now I heard of a real good restaraunt near downtown called Pepe's i believe, any chance you got to dine there?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Hmmm... doesn't ring a bell. Our favourite was "Fajita Republic", and also Pacific Grill across the street. There are many wonderful restaurants in PV... possibly the best Mexican cooking might be at The Red Cabbage Cafe (www.redcabbagecafe.com.mx) or the nearby
"Bruja" (witch!!). Enjoy your trip.. I am jealous!


----------



## Universal Soulja (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice Very Nice


----------



## G-roy (Jun 4, 2006)

Coral Builder said:


> I'm looking for a surf spot (warm) in Mexico for this time of year?? I know that Baha's cold but I was thinking of hitting Vallarta or something more south to catch some waves, Any suggestions??


So I just got back from the Vallarta area today and I got to do some surfing in Sayulita, I rented a car from Bucerias and drove 25 minutes to the town. Lots of board rentals $5 an hour, and some decent waves for beginners to intermediate. It's a beautiful area and there are lots of surf spots around there, they offer water taxis to some of the real good spots.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

You picked an amazing time to escape winter!!  Hoping you got a good tan!! :cheers:


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

Coral Builder said:


> I'm looking for a surf spot (warm) in Mexico for this time of year?? I know that Baha's cold but I was thinking of hitting Vallarta or something more south to catch some waves, Any suggestions??



Puerto Escondido, Oaxaca


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

WOW... what amazing photos!!! 
Surfing in Canada is all wet suits and freezing cold water! :lol:


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks for sharing this with all of us. beautiful pics of puerto vallarta:cheers:


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Great pictures, I wish I was there enjoying those warm temperatures.
That exotic chicken you pointed out is a male pheasant by the way


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Ah!!! Thanks for pointing that out! I wish I were in PV today, too... because it is -9c
here at the moment!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

a bump so that I don't lose my old threads to the archives!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Pacifico beer is not local to Puerto Vallarta, is a product of Mazatlán Sinaloa my hometown in Sinaloa México. The beer has been manufactured in that port since the Germans came to the port in the early 1800's.

When people arrive to the city port by Cruiser the first tall building they will see is the Pacifico Beer Bottling Company, you are right is one of the best beers in the country, is many times better than Corona beer.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Pacifico Beer factory in Mazatlán Sinaloa


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics Taller, Better :cheers: great thread kay:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmm.............. Pacifico!! My mouth is watering for a cold one with a piece of lime in it!!  Thanks for the photo!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It is a very nice pic ^^^^


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

You are certainly welcome, I am glad you enjoyed your visit to México. Later on I am going to put some pictures of Puerto Vallarta Jalisco.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That would be wonderful! Make a thread, and please send me a pm if you remember to, as I would love to see them!! Normally this is the time of year I would be in Mexico (or somewhere else hot) so I am missing it terribly this year!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2009 will be better...  ^^


----------



## MetroMEX (Dec 12, 2005)

@Taller, Better: I found this thread by "accident", and I'm very pleased that you liked Puerto Vallarta. It is one of favorite beach destinations in the country, and there are also good spots in close to PV. Last time I went there driving (a 10-hour drive from Mexico City, stopping for lunch at Guadalajara), I haven't been there for a long time...

Some comments about your aerial pictures



Taller said:


> and finally, two more aerial shots... one of a town close to PV:


Actually this "town" is called *Tepic*, is the capital city of the state of *Nayarit*, some 100km northeast of PV. Nayarit has many beatufil beaches, many of the less than 1-hour drive form PV. If you come back to PV, I recommend Rincón de Guayabitos.



> and this one, very close to Puerto Vallarta airport, had me confused as I am not sure what it is... is it a cemetary?


This is a social housing project in the outskirts of PV. In fact, many of the housing projects in the country look like this: small compared with canadian standards, but adequate for a family. This has an advantage: the projects has a swimming pool (right of the picture), therefore it can't be a cementary.

Hope that you had enjoyed my country, and you're welcome to come back soon. BTW, Pacifico is a very good beer, native to Mazatlán as already explained, but available nationwide.

Cheers.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I've been to Puerto many times.... about ten and usually at this time of year, so you can imagine I am missing it a lot right now!  I love the people, the food, the music... everything about it . Thanks for the information you supplied; I did not know those things!
I hope to be back to PV very soon!!


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Great photos... BTW, photo #6 is a "giant bird of paradise" plant... they are related to the banana plant. One of these days, I'll have to do a photo tour of Cabo San Lucas... I have a home here where I spend half the year.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info on that very beautiful tree, and please do make a thread of photos from your town! 
This thread had got me missing Mexico so last night we went out for Mexican dinner! Burritos, tacos, tamale,fajitas, rice black beans and a Jarrito Mandarina! Very delicious!


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Taller said:


> Thanks for the info on that very beautiful tree, and please do make a thread of photos from your town!
> This thread had got me missing Mexico so last night we went out for Mexican dinner! Burritos, tacos, tamale,fajitas, rice black beans and a Jarrito Mandarina! Very delicious!


Are there any great Mexican restaurants in Toronto? I may be visiting T.O. this summer.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

pm me before you come and I can give you a list. If you like tacos, there is an amazing little place in Kensington Market. There are a number of good, all-round Mexican restaurants in town. I usually order Pollo Mole first time and if it is good, I come back. If they flop on that one, I don't go back!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ omg, lovely tour of PV, I had not seen it this detailed before. Thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing tour indeed ^^


----------



## Comal Mall (Sep 25, 2008)

For those who want to practice surfing in Mexico.
The state of Oaxaca is a great choose, Huatulco is a very amazing place.
Bahias de Huatulco.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Or this places Taller, Better













The Predator movie set



















































Type of iguana used in the movie Night of the Iguana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh my............. those pictures bring back SO MANY wonderful memories!! Was the first pic of the last set taken on Los Muertos pier? My hotel was right behind it!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

I am glad those pictures brought you back some good memories.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

never been to PV but acapulco,cancun,Ixtapa,Huatulco my faves is acapulco i go there 3 times a year!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos are really good, Jesús E. Salgado


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

nice, nice


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm going back in March so soon will have brand new photos to add to this thread!!


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

U post we follow.........


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Taller, Better: we will wait to see those photos :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok, finally got my recent holiday snaps from Puerto Vallarta organized! I'll post them in batches. I took two cameras.. one big, and one small point and shoot, so to make life easier will just post them one after the other. Hope you enjoy my little tour as much as I enjoyed beautiful PV! We went at the beginning of March, so I'll start with some photos at the Toronto airport taken waiting for our flight:























































Then it's up up, and awaaaaaayyyyy!!! 




























After a four and three quarter hour flight, we finally arrive at our destination!










Puerto Vallarta is such a picturesque little city that it is easy to snap photos all 
day long!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

the view from our hotel:










a bakery that I once or twice popped into for a morning pastry....


















































































With daily temps around 30c, it felt hot to this northern fella; thus I had to cool down
with the odd ice cold cerveza!!!










Lot's of souvenirs everywhere to choose from:




























the exchange rate this time was better than any other time I had visited. It would be even better today as our dollar is now at par with the American greenback:










!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

La Iglesia de Nuestra Senora de Guadalupe, or the Cathedral of Our Lady of Guadalupe:





































if we follow these steps down to the pleasantly cool riverbank, we find an interesting artist's colony:























































then back up to the town:



















these lively advertising trucks are not uncommon!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

then we go for a stroll along the Malecon, which is a handsome avenue following the
beach:



















Beautiful sand sculptures are always there:










I never thought I would see La Pieta in sand!!










I spot a Canadian bank, so I feel at home!





































I enjoyed this acrobatic display!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

then, it was time to turn around, cross the bridge and head back to the hotel:



















an old lady is blowing bubbles:



















and she flashed a huge smile at me photographing them!! 




























Our hotel is on Banderas Bay, near the Los Muertos pier:




























the pool areas are nice, but I am not one to sit about a pool for very long:










I'd rather get out on the beach!!












Well, that is plenty of photos for now.... I'll save some to post later today or tomorrow!


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

Beutifull I love PV, Romantic zona has a lot of charm


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Nice I like it very much.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures. It's good that you went exploring in the regular town. Does Puerto Vallarta have a "separate" hotel district, like other Mexican areas? Or, are the hotels a little more mixed into the city or neighborhoods?


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

xzmattzx said:


> Nice pictures. It's good that you went exploring in the regular town. Does Puerto Vallarta have a "separate" hotel district, like other Mexican areas? Or, are the hotels a little more mixed into the city or neighborhoods?


Both, there are separate hotel districts (zona Norte, Marina) and the one you see on pictures that is known as romantic zone or olas altas, that is very close to downtown, also north of the city there are new fancy hotel areas as Nuevo Vallarta, Punta Mita, etc

Nice think about Vallarta that make it different to any other turistic destination in Mexico is that Puerto Vallarta town was a beutifull traditional mexican town before it was famous, was not build and develop for turism as Cancun, Ixtapa or Los Cabos


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*FOR EVERYONE JUST JOINING, THE PREVIOUS PAGE HAS NICE NEW PICTURES OF MY LATEST PUERTO VALLARTA TRIP!!* 

thanks for the nice comments, guys! I'll now post a few more. I'll start with some nice shots of the sunsets that PV is famous for:





































a little night stroll through the town:























































local indigenous tribes nightly perform dances for the crowds:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

more daytime shots:




























road work:










a bit of PV's history:



















beautiful beaches:














































one more look at the Cathedral:














































it is quite easy to keep abreast of Canadian sports at bars:





































Our maid was very sweet and every day folded towels in new shapes for us!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

here is what I ate or saw on my wanderings. First the meals at the hotel.... typical breakfast (all delicious except for leathery bacon). I've learned to bring my own tea bags from home, and hope that once in awhile the hot water I ask for will be really hot!! :










typical lunches (note my orange ****** Hat!!) :




















typical dinner (chimichangas, pork in mole sauce, and prepared tuna):

the tomatoes are so juicy, ripe and sweet that they practically could be a dessert:










another dinner at the hotel:











a whole red snapper grilled at a restaurant on the beach. Nothing is nicer
than eating with cool sand between your toes and the gentle sound of the ocean behind you! The snapper was 200 pesos (around 20 dollars Cdn) and one fish was big enough to split)
As fun as it is to see snappers barbecuing on an open flame pit, I think it dries out the fish too much:










a chicken lunch at a beach stop during a boat cruise afternoon:










fruit stands:










fresh coconuts:










fruit drink stands:










something fried:










pastries:










all things pork:










a whole seabass on the left and fish tacos on the right at a seafood restaurant. Bill was about 40 dollars Canadian plus tip:










typical tourists:










typical little open sidewalk cafes:










typical beautiful Mexican waitress! This lovely girl's name is Alex:










and she served me my delicious shrimp tacos on a couple of days:










lots of rotisserie chicken places:










and finally one of the nice snacks you could nibble on in the afternoon by the pool..
nice fresh guacamole!










no wonder I gained five pounds!!! 

Still loads more pics, so I'll save them for another day! :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos Taller, Better :cheers:


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL at the sombrero!!! :lol:

Awesome pics, I'm glad you had fun!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the few people who have left a message! 

It is fun watching Pelicans dive bombing into the water for fish:










typical public bus. I think it cost about 6 or 7 pesos for a ride:










Let's go for a ride!!



















where I went to get my coffee every morning!




























a Brazilian style churrascaria. I ate there once but probably wouldn't go back.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Aye! Chihuahua










a cruise around the beautiful Los Arcos:




























a burrito! 



















some more First Nations performers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

the bullfighting ring:





































The Malecon:



















having a siesta:










more Puerto Vallarta history:










sculptures on the beach:



















along the row of sand sculptures, I came upon this one and was puzzled as to how
they had done it. Perhaps a form covered with sand? As I leaned toward it to put a coin in the box in front of it, it sprang to life and started to move. He had been so completely utterly still that I did not realize it was a man!! Scared the beejeebers out of me! :lol:



















Ok, that's it for my tribute to sunny Mexico. Has been really nice for me to go through
my photos and re-live a wonderful holiday!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures again. I liked that little picture on the bus.

"Iglesia" means "church" in Spanish. I think that Our Lady of Guadalupe is just a regular parish church, not a cathedral.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Could be. I looked on the internet and saw both terms used. It is, without doubt, the central church of the city so I would be surprised if it was just a simple church.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really beautiful, very nice as well


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Chris! I'm happy that two people enjoyed my last set of photos!


----------



## daneo2 (Oct 26, 2009)

well im the 3rd one!
i really like this fotos, it looks better then i expected , this gives me a true paradise feeling!


----------



## camel_trainer (Nov 16, 2005)

Great job documenting your trip! I feel like I was there, which is much cheaper than actually going! That guacamole looks incredible.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

It was! A big pan on ice all afternoon to snack on! Guacamole is so easy to make at home if you can get nice ripe, soft avocados. Add some lime juice, a bit of chopped fresh tomato and some finely diced onion. Squish all together!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

great photo update.
you really captured the life and vibrancy of the city.
truly a lovely tour for us.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks, guys! Seems ages ago now... but the memories are fresh! :yes:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely photos as usual *TB*!!!
you have perfectly shown the candidness of the city-resort.
I bet you've gone sentimental at some point on some places you'd been to the first time,
reminiscing some fond memories and I thought it would be a great feeling specially so
when you're with you love ones.
thanks for the tour.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are some more pictures of Puerto Vallarta Jalisco


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Sweet and beautiful


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice extensive coverage of PV.
thanks for the pictorial tour.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you, and it was a great pleasure to post these pics! I highly recommend PV to anyone who has never been, as it is truly a paradise!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos TB! :Cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, i like this one here:


>


----------



## bosshp (Jun 23, 2010)

nice city !:cheers:


----------



## RegioManio (Jun 21, 2010)

I've just discovered your thread about PV, Taller, Better... I just want to say: thanks for the pics! they bring me back so many beautiful memories. Since 1997, I have spent several New Years Eve parties there and been there in other seasons, too. 

In one of your pics I can see Café de Olla, one of the best places to have breakfast in PV. Other restaurants you mentioned and that I've also visited, such as Pacifica Grill (the best shrimp buffet) are great, too. I think PV is one of the best places in Mexico for eating out.

Though I've not been there for a while, I hope to go back some day.

:cheers:


----------



## RegioManio (Jun 21, 2010)

Taller said:


> ...
> 
> and finally, two more aerial shots... one of a town close to PV:
> 
> ...



The place close to PV in your first pic is the city of *Tepic* (pop: more than 300,000), capital of the neighbouring *State of Nayarit* (which also has beautiful beaches and lovely towns, such as *Sayulita or Lo de Marcos*). 

The last photo, just as someone else pointed out is one of many housing developments that have been or are being built not only in PV but all across Mexico.

:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Updates?....


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Puerto Vallarta is beautiful. I love the mountainous and green landscape that dominate the southern part of PV where those accessible by boat only beaches are. I visited Las Caletas and was enamored how the the emerald green waters blended in perfectly with the color of the vegetation.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for bumping my old thread, folks! I really enjoyed going back and looking at all of the photos. Just seeing those sights makes me want to go back to PV TODAY!!!! Maybe a year from this upcoming January we'll go again.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Which trip was better? To Brazil or Mexico?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Taller said:


> Thanks for bumping my old thread, folks! I really enjoyed going back and looking at all of the photos. Just seeing those sights makes me want to go back to PV TODAY!!!! Maybe a year from this upcoming January we'll go again.



can't wait for your new pics Taller, Better, have an enjoyable trip and thanks in advance for the effort..:cheers1:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very interesting thread, and great pictures!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey, guys! Thanks for the nice words. Didn't go to Mexico this winter; went to England and The Netherlands instead.... but am aiming for another PV trip next January or February!!



FAAN said:


> Which trip was better? To Brazil or Mexico?


That is a tough call, as I love both Mexico and Brazil. Puerto Vallarta is a fun, relaxed beach holiday and Sao Paulo was a big city visit. 
Next Brazil trip will definitely be Rio! :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> Hey, guys! Thanks for the nice words. Didn't go to Mexico this winter; went to England and The Netherlands instead.... but am aiming for another PV trip next January or February!!


Dont worry; next time 
BTW, did you get photos from those areas (England and Netherlands)?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Taller said:


> Hey, guys! Thanks for the nice words. Didn't go to Mexico this winter; went to England and The Netherlands instead.... but am aiming for another PV trip next January or February!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Come to Brazil and Rio, and enjoy alot! kay:


----------



## mex-urbano (Mar 7, 2007)

Fantastic pictures of your Vallarta experience. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have been traveling around Mexico for a few years now, it's a great country. Surprisingly Mexico city has become one of my favorite cities in the world. It's tremendously underrated.


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Taller said:


> *FOR EVERYONE JUST JOINING, THE PREVIOUS PAGE HAS NICE NEW PICTURES OF MY LATEST PUERTO VALLARTA TRIP!!*
> 
> thanks for the nice comments, guys! I'll now post a few more.


What's he making there? Roasted nuts?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

hehe!! I remember that evening! He certainly has that look on his face like... _"Oh crap... what have I done"_? :lol:

We booked our holidays in PV for the first ten days of upcoming January! I cannot wait.


----------

